
Forget the Pixel 2’s display problems, Google’s new flagship far too fragile - bdcravens
http://bgr.com/2017/10/20/pixel-2-bend-test-failed/
======
DKnoll
The Google Pixel is incredibly fragile as well. Not the screen, the
screen/display lens is indestructible. No... they put a small, poorly
engineered glass panel at the top back of the device for no reason. The panel
is weak, but to add to it there is empty space behind it making it simple to
fracture. Luckily the replacement glass is ~$10.

